# ICD-10 and work experience



## djett (Feb 16, 2014)

Hello,
I graduated form a medical coding school and have a associates degree in accounting. I sat for my CPC and passed with my first try and I have paid for continuing education through AAPC for ICD-10. 
My question is after two years and still not able to obtain a coding position due to lack of work experience, I am wondering if it will continue to be difficult after October 1 when ICD-10 is implemented? I have heard that they expect to see an influx of experienced coders leaving the field because they will not want to deal with the transition. If that is the case will they take a new coder or one with little experience and train or will it still be difficult to find a position?
What are your thoughts? I am just wondering if I should still hold on or change directions completely.


----------



## SHERRYDUDLEY (Feb 16, 2014)

*Reply to questions*

Ok, first...you don't have to have a specific coding position to use your coding certification. There are other areas of the medical profession where it's also valuable. Such as insurance companies, teaching or medical office management. With your associates degree you may want to consider expanding or at least looking at these other areas. I have a friend that's a RN and CPC and she works for Anthem as a provider rep. 

As for the ICD-10 part of your question.....I think some of the older coders will consider retiring because of the dramatic change. The whole "old dog new tricks" thing. Either way ICD-10 testing is a requirement to maintain your certification so in terms of learning the new stuff everyone will start on the ground level regardless of coding experience. BUT the "experience" part that I think is so important for getting hired for a coding position is what I like to call the "tried and true" aspect. You've worked in the field long enough to have made and learned from all your mistakes or if you're lucky, you have worked under someone very wise & didn't have to learn them all the hard way. 

****PIECE OF ADVICE**** Getting a jump on the ICD-10 training will put you ahead of the race. Most companies hiring right now are already asking about ICD-10 training. It would be a HUGE PLUS on a resume right now that would probably out weigh the lack of experience.


----------



## Arthur Blank (Feb 18, 2014)

*We are all in the same boat trying to get placed*

this seems to be a common theme that I am seeing over and over.  I feel for you.  I too passed my CPC exam on the first try..Then I took an ICD-10-CM course and passed the proficiency exam (timed) on the 1st try.  I've also taken advanced E/M courses.  I have not less than 50 applications out there and I've only been interviewed one time.  Just got to keep trying until someone will give you a shot.  All this talk about having your ICD-10 proficiency done has not worked out for me.  I was going to go for the CPC-H but there is no point in having a bunch of credentials when everyone is stuck in the "you have no experience" mode.  In my opinion, you received your experience by certifying.  No one seems to think that means much these days.   Good Luck    Art B.  CPC-A


----------



## cordelia (Feb 19, 2014)

Not to beat a dead horse, but have you looked for entry level HIM, non coding jobs? Something in account follow up, registration, charge entry, etc. To get your foot in the door and get actual daily experience with ICD 9 and CPT codes?

Also, I keep hearing the "rumors" that experienced coders will retire with the implementation of ICD 10. As someone who is currently working in the field, I have not heard anything of the kind. I can't imagine retiring due to I 10, if anything, it brings more opportunity for experienced coders. 

Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


----------



## ealasaid76 (Feb 20, 2014)

*It should give Apprentices more chances...*

I'm not sure I like the response of the above poster.  If you have the training, you'd be valuable in any practice.  I have had the A&P training and the Orthopaedic practice in which I was recently hired, will train us in this coding set.  It depends on the attitude of the person and where they are in life, I guess. It's a challenge that I will meet.  I too, am an apprentice.  With my experience in this office, I will remove my A and move higher up in the coding world.  Keep going!


----------

